# Where to buy 100mm/4" cyclone



## MountainMan

Has anyone found a UK source of 100 mm inlet cyclones for dust extraction. I'm going to get something like a RP DX1000 extractor and wanted to put a cyclone before it, but all those on Amazon / eBay are 50 mm ports.


----------



## ScaredyCat

Toolovation have some...




.


----------



## MountainMan

For that price I'll empty the vacuum instead!


----------



## Jamied

you could try `SOROTEC` a European firm, cheaper than toolovation even with delivery, but still a lot of pennies for a plastic moulded shape.
I picked up the XL dust deputy on ebay but i was watching for months before i found one and only a little cheaper.


----------



## sunnybob

100 mm cyclone prices are beyond belief. I have tried many times and failed to get a half normal price.
Cyclone central advertise a flat pack. Trouble is its been out of stock for two years and the shipping is the same price as the cyclone.
Good luck, let me know if you find one.


----------



## MountainMan

I'm starting to think it would be easier to build, the calculations for the angle vs air flow and particle size aren't too hard.


----------



## Charlie Woody

Hi Mountain Man
If you can hang on for a few weeks I’ll be selling mine including a metal bin, some ducting etc. I’m in EX20 2TD so might need to courier it.


----------



## wingnut

Charlie Woody":rvrwb0t1 said:


> Hi Mountain Man
> If you can hang on for a few weeks I’ll be selling mine including a metal bin, some ducting etc. I’m in EX20 2TD so might need to courier it.


Hi did you sell yours of have you still got it as I'm looking for one 2?


----------



## Charlie Woody

Yes, I’ve sold mine. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## woodbloke66

ScaredyCat":2cfl6uwh said:


> Toolovation have some...
> 
> .



I use a Dust Deputy 'Super' used with twin motor Camvac and it's a great bit of kit, though as the cyclone is a USA import, you'll need to take out a second mortgage  but it's worth the 'folding'. I use a 220L water butt to collect the detritus but it's absolutely *essential* that a PRV or pressure release valve (see the video from Peter Parfitt on UToob) is fitted as if all the blast gates are closed (and it has been known  ) the suction will collapse the collection bin before you can say 'for Heaven's sake'. Or similar - Rob


----------



## LarryS.

Anyone got a 3d printer ??

print your own cyclone

print a few pieces, bolt them together, job done ??


----------



## MikeK

ScaredyCat":1phg541o said:


> Toolovation have some...



I realize this is an old thread, but I bought the Super XL Dust Deputy from Toolovation earlier this year to replace the steel DD and doubt I could be happier. I'm not satisfied with my current dust collection distribution and will eventually increase the main ducting from 120mm to 150mm and simplify the distribution to reduce the number of bends in the piping.

I tried to buy the Super XL from Oneida, but Oneida refused to discuss shipping and directed me to its German distributor, Sorotec. Unfortunately, Sorotec doesn't stock much of Oneida's items and quoted over 11 weeks to deliver after I paid for the special order item. Apparently, there isn't much demand for larger dust extraction cyclones in Germany, and most of the sales are for smaller units that connect to shop vacuums.


----------



## Jamied

Sorry to but in, but I have a the extra large super dust deputy on eBay at the moment for £220. It's unused as I bought in error and should have got the regular dust deputy which I still need for my duct system on the other half of my workshop.
One side of the Workshop has the super dust deputy and I cannot praise enough.
I began with the smaller dust deputy for my festool extractor for the power tools., also brilliant.
It's collection only but to a forum member it's 200 cash.
Rossendale, lancashire
07743863797


----------



## FitzM

Check out J Phil Thien's baffle approach. http://www.jpthien.com/cy.htm Many videos on Youtube of (mainly) US woodworkers building one.

Having just purchased a 100mm dust collector, I'm looking at making a Thien Baffle using flexible MDF (hopefully not rained on - see my first ever post) and mostly Manrose ducting components - cheaper than those from Axminster, Charnwood, etc.


----------



## Buckeye

Axminster just released a 100mm cyclone head that looks useful for £100... Would like to give it a go myself

https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-c ... ead-105872


----------



## Rorschach

That axminster one looks good. Surprised they say it requires 1.5HP, I run a 100mm cyclone very successfully on only 0.75HP.


----------



## woodbloke66

ScaredyCat":urey0uyf said:


> Toolovation have some...
> .



Yep, and I've got Dust Deputy Super but you'll need to take out a second mortgage and the fittings supplied aren't particularly up to snuff either - Rob


----------

